
Show HN: StoryGrill – Your personalized newspaper - storygrill
Hi everyone,
we are a startup with a new concept for delivering the best news to you. The site is called StoryGrill, and it keeps you updated with the most recent news from your favorite newspapers.<p>You need to choose your favorite newspapers&#x2F;magazine&#x2F;sites, and then relax: the site will update in real-time whenever there are updated news from your favourite newspapers.<p>We have many ideas how to improve this(personalization, notification, etc..) but we prefer to stay lean and get feedback from actual users. We would love to hear what you think about that. Be brutally honest, we can handle it ;)<p>Our MVP can be found at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.storygrill.com<p>We are also inviting users to try our mobile version of the app.
If you like to try it, get an invitation here: bit.ly&#x2F;1LcGf3c<p>Looking forward to hear all your feedback!<p>The StoryGrill Team
======
marioluigi
Clickable - [http://www.storygrill.com/](http://www.storygrill.com/)

For your next Show HN, remember to link directly to your website. You can then
enter the text as a new comment.

~~~
storygrill
Thanks. I will remember it!

Clickable for the mobile app: [https://bit.ly/1LcGf3c](https://bit.ly/1LcGf3c)

